# Aluminum tubing for loft?



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all,
I am setting up my hedgie's loft in the new ferret nation. I tried to buy a vinyl dryer duct, but apparently they're illegal in Texas, so I bought aluminum. Is that okay to use or should I buy some vinyl online? Or does anyone have any other ideas for loft access? Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

baileyr2 said:


> Hey all,
> I am setting up my hedgie's loft in the new ferret nation. I tried to buy a vinyl dryer duct, but apparently they're illegal in Texas, so I bought aluminum. Is that okay to use or should I buy some vinyl online? Or does anyone have any other ideas for loft access? Thanks,
> Rachel


I think I have heard of people using them, they normally duct tape the outer rims to avoid cuts


----------



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have a heat lamp the aluminum can get hot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

baileyr2 said:


> Hey all,
> I am setting up my hedgie's loft in the new ferret nation. I tried to buy a vinyl dryer duct, but apparently they're illegal in Texas, so I bought aluminum. Is that okay to use or should I buy some vinyl online? Or does anyone have any other ideas for loft access? Thanks,
> Rachel


Vinyl Ducts are illegal in many states but you can still get them shipped usually from a web site with no problem its kinda low on a list to be noticed and they're cheap so it won't be a big loss if something comes up.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaboodle said:


> If you have a heat lamp the aluminum can get hot.


That's what I was worried about. I guess I'll just order one online. Thanks!


TWCOGAR said:


> baileyr2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


Great, thanks!


----------

